# fishin with a tiller



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

hey guys i was in the BP readin some stuff about fishin with tillers, i wanna get a boat next year and have already looked at a few i was just curios why you'd want to fish with a tiller, looks to me like it would be awkward to drive/steer but i wouldnt know never been in one, they seem to be cheaper to buy that outside of that whats the advantages or pros of them?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I like tillers 19' and under, there not aqward to drive at all and the open space is really nice, no lost space with a steering wheel, full windshield and dash. 19' and up it is nice to have a wheel and top. Just my :2cents: an dmost of my fishing is done on Lake of the woods and Devils Lake. I have a tiller for Devils, and my old man has the Big 20 some footer with a windshield and top for LOW


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

For people who do a lot of trolling/backtrolling it makes boat control that much more precise/easy + there is quite a bit more room. The family members of mine that make an income fishing all use tiller boats. They are not awquard at all to drive.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I really like tillers. They are nice. I run a 90 horse yamy love it seems like alot and heavy but once the motor is in drive its not bad. I have also saw up to 250 horse tillers with this power stering thing on them. You will figure them out fast not hard to learn. The one pluse of a cousel is the pertection from the waeather.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I backtrolled this past weekend with my tiller. It lead to some good results!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nice fish Chris! Is that Millacs you are fishing on?


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Yeah. It was beautiful sunday afternoon. I wish I could have spent the whole week up there...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

You rotten SOB, im jealous.. I had to drive back to Plymouth for moms day and then back to fargo after that on sunday. Things weren't so nice sunday morning on the south end with that wind blowing.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Tillers are great in the 18' and less boats. Tons of room, boat control is awesome, and you can use the big motor for about everything. The 20' tillers work well with the smaller motors (115 or so) from what I've seen.

That said, I am a troller 75% of the time. If my main motor can't slow the boat down enough to troll the speed I fish then I don't want it. Have a big 150 or 175 tiller without a kicker is pointless to me as much as I troll. I either put a kicker on or use trolling bags with those motors. The 75 and 90 HP Yammy motors are so sweet, the VTS system is very nice. You can use those motors to backtroll, forward troll, and still get you around at a decent speed. With the big tillers I believe you can get somewhere in a hurry. But, your big motor isn't near as versatile in other conditions. And I hate relying on my electric. I love the boats we fish out of in Canada, 50HP Yammy's on a 16' hull. We still use the electric on the calmer days but the 50HP motor is perfect when the wind comes up.

Each person is different, just gotta see what you like.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

hey thanks for the posts guys, damn nice fish there chris!


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

Traxion nailed it right on. Love my 75 Yammy with VTS I have on my 17' glass tiller. I don't miss my 19' wheel boat with a 175 one bit. I don't see the need for the big tiller motors that you would need a kicker also.


----------

